# Flickering problem in LG-E2040T



## manojchandan (Jun 26, 2011)

Few months back i bought

*LG-E2040t  20inch LED*

Works with

*AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
GIGABYTE 880GM-UD2H
Radeon HD5770* 

After few minutes (say 5 min) I can see some horizontal lines in display.
That can be clearly seen with black background. This started from 2nd month aft I bought t system.

*Is this display’s problem or graphics card?* 

*I’m using DVI to VGA convertor (given in G-card pack), will it be any problem?*

Pls help. I work in this system so its difficult to hold my system for several days.


----------

